# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Endrrat

## Arbushi

une kam perhere nej enderr ... me shfaqet shume shpesh edhe eshte si te thuash e njejta teme po ne vende te ndryshme. 

endrra eshte kjo:

jam ne makine me njerez te aferm edhe ka ndodhur nje gje e keqe (nje here me kujtohet qe sikur po iknim nga lufta ne kosove, nje here ne tirane afer ures me gura) edhe eshte nje varg i madh makinash .. ka shume trafik ecim ngadale ... edhe jam ne stres jam gati duke qare ... renkoj ... kur se si ndodh qe shoferi largohet edhe ne ate moment jam une e vetmja qe duhet ti japi makines, megjithese nuk di (i know its a shame po varja se mos kam makinen). edhe filloj mirepo nuk di edhe makinat nga mbrapa fillojne i bien burise edhe mbas 5000 mundimesh me ne fund arrij te eci, por prape me veshtiresi. 

kjo qe. po vallaj aq shpesh me ndodh saqe me ka ardh ne maje te hundes. tani shpiegimi im prej njeriu te thjeshte qe nuk ka lexu noi here liber psikologjie eshte qe ndjej nje lloj presioni mbi veten, mirepo ne fakt as familja as gje tjeter nuk me ben presion madje e kunderta. mendoj se jam vete shkaktarja e stresit qe akumuloj sepse kerkoj te bej 500 gjera menjeher, gjume fle fare pak... etj.  kam pas kohe te reflektoj mbi kete enderr ...

dhe tani psikologu kush eshte???

----------


## Albo

Sa shpesh te del kjo enderr, dhe mundohu te kujtosh datat, dhe diten e javes qe te del enderra.

----------


## alvi

Ne se ke mundesi te monitorosh rrahjet e zemres gjate endrres, dhe sidomos aktivitetin e trurit, me nje encefalograme, do ishte dhe me mire.

----------


## ari32

Mos u jep shume rendesi endrave,te pakten per vete nuk besoj se mund te ndikojne ne jeten time te perditshme.Me sa di dalin ato gjera qe kryen ose mendon gjate dites.
Mos te ka ngelur gje peng qe nuk ke mesuar apo nuk ke makin,dhe shikon keto endra? :ngerdheshje:  

Shendet

----------


## ari32

Mos u jep shume rendesi endrave,te pakten per vete nuk besoj se mund te ndikojne ne jeten time te perditshme.Me sa di dalin ne ender ato gjera qe kryen ose mendon gjate dites.
Mos te ka ngelur gje peng qe nuk ke mesuar apo nuk ke makin,dhe shikon keto endra? :ngerdheshje:  

Shendet

----------


## Puhiza

Pavaresisht nese ti thua se nuk ke presione nga jashte, ti ke presionin  e se kaluares, te asaj qe ke pare dhe qe te eshte fiksuar ne tru. 
Ti je pjese e nje shoqerie nga e cila nuk mund te shkeputesh, eshte nje e djeshme te cilen e perjetuam te gjithe ne shqiptaret. Ndoshta ndejshmeria jote eshte me e madhe.
Makina ne fakt, eshte simbol i te ecurit perpara, i nje rruge qe eshte vene para teje ose i nje ceshtjeje qe kerkon zgjidhje. Ti ne kete kohe, duhet te jesh perpara nje misioni qe kerkon shume perpjekje nga ana jote. Kete mision ti e quan oblifgim jo vetem per veten por edhe per te tjeret. Njerezit qe shikon ne enderr jane ata qe te vezhgojne se si do ti dalesh ti ne krye kesaj pune. Fakti qe ti e nis makinen do te thote se te pret nje sukses qe do te jete 100 % i yti.

Realiteti: 

Kujto vetem fundin e endrres.....

Nese e ke pare tani ne vjeshte, mos e vrit mendjen se nuk dalin fare....

----------


## Arbushi

puhiza, me pelqen ca ke thene sepse nqs e mendoj, me te vertete eshte nje situate e tille. edhe fakti qe kjo enderr me perseritet eshte se me verte ky presioni eshte si te thuash eshte "i gjate" i mean eshte dicka qe zgjat. me verte qe me habite me pelqen se si e ke kapur se vete nuk po arrija gje.  :buzeqeshje:  edhe nuk e kam pare vetem ne vjeshte. 

e habitshme ...

----------


## Bledari

E lexova me vemendien enderren tende edhe me beri shum pershtypje lal sepse para nja 2 vjetesh pak a shum edhe un ket enderr kisha po nuk e kisha me makine nuk e di po kjo enderr qe edhe un pak a shum e kam pare do te thot qe ti don te largohesh don t'ja mathesg nga nje dicka qe te mundon qe te shtin friken. Pak a shum lal ket kuptim mund te ket kjo enderra jote lal po ta them Bledi sepse e kam perjetuar vet  :i ngrysur: . Shpresoj qe te qetesohesh sa me shpjet. 
Me respekt Bledari

----------


## Albo

Arbushi, une shoh shume enderra dhe enderrat e mia jane et frikshme, jo nga permbajtja se sa nga fakti qe gjithmone brenda javes do te behen realitet. Jane si forme paralajmerimesh.

Ne lidhje me enderren tende, une nuk jam shpjegues enderrash por nese do ta kisha pare vete ate enderr do ta shpjegoja keshtu. Une do te largohesha nga familja per nje kohe te pacaktuar ne nje vend te larget ku do te me mungonin te afermit e prinderit.

Je e sigurt qe nuk je per udhe apo per emigrim?

----------


## Mina

Arbushi  nuk e di moshen tende sepse do te thoja qe ne moshen e adoleshences, shumekush sheh endrra te tilla dhe mendoj se jane pasoje e nje gjendje ankthi te shkaktuar nga ndryshimi i nivelit te hormoneve. Une, endrra te tilla, shihja ne moshen 18 vjecare dhe pervec gjendjes emocionale te perjetuar ne moment, me kalonte gjithe dita ne trishtim.

----------


## POETI_20

Arbushi    duhet patjeter qe te mesosh ti japesh makines  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Vinjol

hem  o arbri degjo lalin 
varet mbase te eshte ba fiksim lale qe e shef edhe te  shfaqet serisht  
pasi endrrat  jane pjese e imagjinates tone ato ndodhin ne nji kohe shume te shkurtet  maximumi  5sec   pavaresisht  sesi i konceptojne njerezit ato disa  nga ato mund te ndodhin realisht  
enderra eshte nji nga misterete e shkences qe akoma seshte zbuluar  me respect ASSAS|NS

----------


## Arbushi

jo mer jo nuk kam ndermend te shkoj ne emigrim se e dua teper tiranen time edhe nuk e kam nga hormonet (sepse me perseritet nuk ma ha menja se i kam aq te fuqishme hormonet plus qe edhe sikur nuk jam me ne ate moshen e hormoneve qe diktojne ligjin). 

ndonje gje qe kam frike nuk eshte sic thua ti bledi, zakonisht jam moskokcarse edhe ka shume pak gjera qe me friksojne aq sa te me dalin ne enderr per te mos thene fare ...  :sarkastik:  

edhe po do e mesoj ti jap makines kur te kem ca kohe te lire...

----------


## edmko

E para dhe me kryesorja eshte qe ti Arbi sheh enderra sepse ato tregojne funksionim normal te trurit.Enderrat jane pjese e jetes te njeriut.Zakonisht ne ato shfaqen momente qe ke kaluar te jetes dhe disa prej tyre qe kane lene gjurme te thella riperseriten.Edhe enderrat anksioze jane pjese e enderrave dhe gjithkush i sheh.Por nese keto enderra perseriten nate per nate dhe e bejne gjumin te besdisshem eshte mire qe perpara se te flesh te pish nje gote me çaj kamomili apo qumesht te vaket me mjalte.Keto lengje stimulojne qelizat e trurit qe te qetesohen dhe gjumi do te jete me i plote dhe pa enderra te tilla ''Makthi''.Une per vete shoh shpesh nje enderr te tille qe me thone ti nuk e ke perfunduar Kolegjin dhe ke disa provime per te dhene apo je i ngelur ne 4 apo 5 provime.Kjo enderr me bezdis shpeshhere por ne fund te fundit kushdo sheh enderra te tilla.Prandaj Arbo mos çaj koke fare.

----------


## ^VJOSA^

eshte e vertet ajo qe thote Albo, endrat jan dhe si paralajmerim...mua psh me dalin te gjitha nqs jo ate dite po brenda javes,,,pastaj ka dhe te tjera qe ndoshta u jan fiksuar gjat dites, nejse good luck,,,

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ah ç'me kujtuat endrrat! 
Edhe une, me thene te drejten,  e kam pare disa here kete endrren e Arbës....jam ndodhur ne makine,  ka ik shoferi...e makina ka fillu me rreshkit ne dishezë....e une me rrembim jam turr  me kap timonin e me bë dicka.......kur kam pa... makina ka qene me marrshe....
Ka me te tmerrshme se kjo enderr????
Ku di une me i dhon makines me marrshe...    :ngerdheshje:

----------


## My_Soul

A mund te ma shpjegoni kete lloj endrre, please:

Shikoj shpesh ne enderr sikur nuk arrij dot ne kohe avionin. Mezi bej gati bagazhin ose nuk gjej passport ose doc tjeter.

Ne realitet gjithmone jam ne rregull, dy ore para ne airport me te gjitha doc.

----------


## Eraaa

Avioni eshte keq ta shikosh ne enderr. Por meqe ti e ke miss do te thot qe gjeja qe eshte nisur per keq nuk do behet... I mean ia hodhe se keqes :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Larsus

Eraa: 

njona me shef ne enderr sikur me puth gjithnji..jemi larg ne fakt se do ta kisha puth dhe une t'ja beja endrat realitet lolol 

mua me kane thene qe puthja ne enderr eshte ndarje/largim ne realtiet.. ju supersticiozet e tjere dini ndonje interpretim tjeter?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ChuChu

njehere te pashe dhe ti aman se e bere terkuze  :ngerdheshje: 

kur te zgjidhni hallin e Soulit, merruni dhe cik me mua. Pashe dje sikur u futa padashur ne det/oqean deri te shpatullat dhe dola me vrap. Kishte dhe te puthura, shume te puthura te mallosura...C'te jete?

----------

